# 93 Maxima Heater problem



## paffd (Oct 25, 2005)

Having a problem getting heat. My heater blows cold air after the engine has warmed up. Occassionaly I can get hot air to come out by moving the temp lever back and forth from hot to cold, but this trick isn't working like it used to. Any suggestions??


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

In order for you to get more people to read your threads its better if you post them in the specific year cause not all people come to general. just a suggestion. first check your antifreeze level. then check the heater control valve. if that fine, then go here


----------

